# Cost of a new concrete slab in barn



## philthompson23

Hi all,

just trying to get some rough costs on the laying of a new concrete floor in old barn. If anyone has done similar would be nice to get some
Costs. If too much illl look to watching YouTube videos and do it myself


----------



## Yours truly confused

We did ours in March, approximately 8 meters by 5 meters. 

Our builder quoted, I think, around 5000€ for him to do it alone and source all the materials, it would be more if we had ready mix cement, a lot more as we would have needed a pump truck too.

We came to an agreement that we would buy the materials ourselves, he negotiated the price for us, and we would provide labour to reduce the working hours needed. It still came out at around 3000€ but well worth it.


----------



## philthompson23

Our barn is 12 x 5 and by the door a slab has already been made for cars to drive in. Wondering if it makes sense to remove and start again. 3k is a really good deal. Did you do all the digging out before hand?


----------



## Yours truly confused

philthompson23 said:


> Our barn is 12 x 5 and by the door a slab has already been made for cars to drive in. Wondering if it makes sense to remove and start again. 3k is a really good deal. Did you do all the digging out before hand?


He brought his mini digger to do that. We are friends so it was a bit of mates rates too and he knows he has another job here once the house roof is completed.


----------



## philthompson23

Nice, what are you using the barn for? I’m considering a Rayburn wood fired connected to a back boiler for 7 rads. Bit torn on covering up the stone for insulation too…


----------



## Yours truly confused

It’s the garage for the Defender, trailer, lawnmower, log cutting saw and a few other garden related tools, oh, and the wood fired oven. The dirt floor was so uneven that it was difficult getting things in and out and finding flat surfaces for them to sit on. We had previously cemen the floor in the second part of the barn for OH’s workshop, slightly smaller, but it was such hard work and we did not quite get it as we ideally wanted. It’s fine but we ended up with two levels rather than one due to the fall from back to front. To eliminate any similar problems we decided to elicit help.


----------



## philthompson23

What wood fired oven do you have ?


----------



## Yours truly confused

philthompson23 said:


> What wood fired oven do you have ?












Alfa 5 minuti. Today we are cooking a focaccia, courgette and tomato tian with spatchcock chicken over roasted new potatoes. Bread homemade and all the veg from our garden.


----------

